# LeMond Tete De Course



## goofygoober (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi,
I'm thinking of selling my 55cm Ti LeMond frame/forks. It's in excellent condition and approx 15 months old.
Any ideas on it's value?
Thanks


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

full dura ace 10 speed, SL wheels, easton 90 seatpost, ti frame, i would say about $ 2k worth if everything is working great/excellent. IMHO for sure you can sell them $ 1,500 EASILY!!


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

if it was only a size 53 cm...


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Keep it. The used market doesn't usually bring good prices and a good ti frame like that is harder and harder to find.


----------

